# Hay Wilson



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Read this on NAT, don't know for certain the validity of the post. But I will say this: HayWilson is one of the biggest reasons I lurked for many years & finally joined the HT community. He has not posted for a long time I do believe.

https://talk.newagtalk.com/forums/thread-view.asp?tid=973563&posts=23#M8748716

If I'm out of line with this post go ahead and take needed action.

Larry


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Prayers.....he has impacted many around the globe. Like many, I have benefited from his sacrifices and teachings....


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Saw that on NAT as well. As I recall he had a stroke some years back? I’ve read a lot of his stuff over the years. Prayers to him and his family.


----------



## weatherman (Dec 5, 2008)

Prayers for Mr. Wilson...may his legacy live on.


----------



## hayray (Feb 23, 2009)

Wow thanks for posting you know I always wondered what happened to him also I hadn’t seen a post of his probably in three or four years or more


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Didn't his daughter post on his condition a few years back?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Pretty sure Dr. Vincent Haby posted about Bill's stroke a few of years ago and his daughter may have too.....I just can't remember. I also remember reading that Bill had sold his ranch.

Regards, Mike


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I do believe you’re correct Mike.....that’s what I recollect as well.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Saw on agtalk that Bill Wilson passed away yesterday. My condolences to the family. I will always have a debt of knowledge to him as I learned some of the fundamentals of hay making from him on this site.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Condolences to Bill WIison's family.

It wasn't that many years ago when Bill made a presentation at the American Forage and Grassland Council. I remember how much he was looking forward to delivering his research and presentation to the AFGC.

Regards, Mike


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Condolences to his family and Gratitude to Mr. Bill Wilson for his service to this country and to the forage industry. I certainly hold dear the many tips he has shared along my way to making hay....his knowledge and teachings will continue for some time. Like many before him from that generation, a truly remarkable man. 
RIP and thanks for sharing your wisdom with us.....


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

Our sympathy to Mr. Bill Wilson's family and friends. He was appreciated very much for sharing his knowledge.

Shelia & Jeff


----------



## hayray (Feb 23, 2009)

It would be nice to have somebody find his obituary and post it I never knew anything about his history except what he posted on here that would be interesting to read


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

What you may or may not know about HayWilson (William Wilson). He was a crew man on a B-52 in the early 60's that almost had a terrible mishap. The article inadvertently states that in 2012 there was only one still living survivor of the crash (guess they couldn't find William, who was flying under the name HayWilson then  ).

http://warbirdsnews.com/warbirds-news/fun-facts/1961-b-52-bomber-broke-mid-air-causing-nuclear-holocaust.html

Larry

PS I still have a copy/paste of a fair amount of his wisdom that I re-read every year before hay season. God speed Bill.


----------



## reede (May 17, 2010)

HayWilson had a huge impact on my haymaking processes. 2016 was a transition year for me, and the first time I was able to fully put the concepts that he talked about to the test, as I was back on the farm full time. So that spring, it was my first cutting of sericea lespedeza, and we had unseasonably non-humid conditions(Piedmont region of SC). The only time that the humidity go up high enough to bale was at 7am. This was the first week of May, and I was out at the field waiting on the tractor as the sun was coming up to bale. It had me scared to death, you don't do that in SC, and certainly not that early in the season. But, it was the best looking hay that I had ever made.

Now, my haymaking crops all include legumes, either sericea lespedeza or alfalfa in a grass/alfalfa mix. And what I learned from HayWilson has done wonders to being able to keep the leaves on those leafy legume hays. The concept gets applied rather differently to those two plants, but it still works, all the same. I for one am very, very thankful that I crossed paths with Bill, and for his willingness to share his experiences.


----------



## Uphayman (Oct 31, 2014)

A mentor is defined as someone who imparts wisdom to and shares knowledge with a less experienced colleague; a trusted counselor or guide.

Rest In Peace Mr. Wilson. Thank you for the legacy you have left.


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

Rest peacefully faithful servant, you will be missed, certainly not forgotten


----------



## cjsr8595 (Jul 7, 2014)

I'll pray for him and his family. I didn't know the man but I've read a ton of information that he provided over the years. His hay evaporation chart is a staple to my operation. Be safe everyone, live each day to the fullest!


----------



## vhaby (Dec 30, 2009)

Mr. Bill Wilson was unique in that he was growing alfalfa in the Little River Academy area, an area largely devoid of this forage. The knowledge that he imparted to Hay Talk is invaluable. I wish that moderators could encapsulate all his posts into one Thread and make them easily available for our occasional review.

My wife and I hosted Bill at our home for a presentation on making quality hay sponsored by the East Texas Farm and Ranch Club in 2011 or 2012. The catered event was well attended, but unfortunately the weather cut short the event with only a part of Bill's talk presented. He was a guest in our home that night, part of which we spent in the storm shelter as a tornado past within a couple of miles from our ranch. I still use the hygrometer he recommended to determine baling starting time.

I attempted to locate Bill's obituary in a Temple, TX news paper, but was not allowed to read it without a subscription. Our prayers go with Bill as he enters the next life. We miss him and will not forget what he has done for all of us on HT.

Vincent


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

https://www.tributearchive.com/obituaries/19736444/William-Richard-Wilson


----------



## Ranger518 (Aug 6, 2016)

Hate to hear this as I have spent hours reading his post over the years. Thanks to the good old web I'm sure many people will benefit from him for many years to come.


----------



## Coondle (Aug 28, 2013)

One of the great things about HT, Hay Wilson's immense knowledge even touched the Land Downunder. Like so many unsung heroes, Bill Wilson had many facets to his life, and in each he was well accomplished. RIP Hay Wilson, the world is a better place for having you.


----------



## hayray (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks for posting his obituary I always remember him referring to looking at pan evaporation forecast for cutting and drying hay, but I've been unable to find anything on pan evaporation does anybody have any tips on that ?


----------



## hayray (Feb 23, 2009)

Also curious what his last post might've been like I say it's probably been three or four years since I saw a post from him


----------



## Ranger518 (Aug 6, 2016)

Here is all his post some good reading.

https://www.haytalk.com/forums/index.php?app=core&module=search&do=user_activity&mid=18025


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

hayray said:


> Thanks for posting his obituary I always remember him referring to looking at pan evaporation forecast for cutting and drying hay, but I've been unable to find anything on pan evaporation does anybody have any tips on that ?


Perhaps what you are looking for is attached. I'll also attach a copy paste of HayWilson's wisdom that I created, both short & long versions (120+ pages in the long one).

The short version I review every year before hay season to refresh the old memory.

To get PE numbers for your area, consider using AWIS.com (it's free for the PE numbers BTW).

Larry

PS someday I need to glean a few of Vhaby (Vincent Haby) another treasure trove of wisdom.


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

After reading so many members comments on the great help Mr. Wilson has been, I wondered if his family would ever know the sentiment here. I called the funeral home and told about Hay Talk and sent a link to this thread that will be forwarded to Hay Wilson's family.

Shelia


----------



## Ranger518 (Aug 6, 2016)

Great quote from the man himself from a few years back.

Our daughter's, Father In Law died not long ago. 
I stopped attending funerals Months ago, or even years ago. Don't plan to attend mine as I will not be there. Bill Wilson


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Ranger518 said:


> Our daughter's Father In Law died not long ago.
> 
> I stopped attending funerals Months ago, or even years ago. Don't plan to attend mine as I will not be there.
> 
> Bill Wilson


That is 100% correct for those of Faith in God. Bill will have already vacated the premises....spiritually, and he will have ascended into Paradise.

Regards, Mike


----------



## nhbaler282 (Oct 5, 2009)

I enjoyed reading his advice on Bermuda grass and took his advice I met him one time at a meeting here in east Texas he told me to look for a small red headed man and I found him we enjoyed the conversation rip mr Wilson. Mr haby you going to have to take his place


----------



## Jimmy Bartlett (Aug 17, 2015)

Mr. Wilson's, "Universal Truths of Haymaking," is a very helpful guide. May he rest in peace.


----------



## vhaby (Dec 30, 2009)

I'm sorry nhbaler282, but Mr. Wilson is irreplaceable relative to his hay making knowledge.

Vincent


----------



## HayWilsonDaughter (Jun 24, 2021)

somedevildawg said:


> Prayers.....he has impacted many around the globe. Like many, I have benefited from his sacrifices and teachings....


I knew my dad was knowledgeable, and I knew he communicated with people all over about hay. The last stroke he had about 4 1/2 years ago affected his memory enough that trying to use the computer just wasn’t feasible. I wish that he had written down his passwords & groups like this, so we could have gotten him back in communication with y’all.
Valarie


----------



## HayWilsonDaughter (Jun 24, 2021)

Jimmy Bartlett said:


> Mr. Wilson's, "Universal Truths of Haymaking," is a very helpful guide. May he rest in peace.


“Universal Truths of Haymaking” is that something he presented in Taylor, TX?


----------

